# Kaufberatung NIKON D60 vs. D80



## Leola13 (13. Mai 2008)

Hai,

der Familienrat hat getagt und beschlossen, daß ich mir eine digitale SLR kaufen darf.

Das Budget liegt bei ca. 800 €. Ich habe da ein Set, bestehend aus einer NIKON D60 mit 18-55 und 55-200 VR Objektiven ins Auge gefasst. 
Alternativ käme eine D80 mit einem 18-55 Objektiv in Frage.

Derzeit besitze ich noch eine F90x mit 35-70 und 70-210 Objektiv.

Bei der Variante mit der D60 hätte ich (in etwa) den Stand den ich jetzt in analog habe, dann auch in digital.
Bei der Variante mit der D80, fehlt mir etwas Brennweite, aber ich könnte mit Abstrichen vorhandene Objektive nutzen.
Da ich die alte Ausrüstung verkaufen würde, stellt sich ausserdem die Frage ob ich für die kpl. Ausrüstung mehr Geld verlangen könnte.

Was meint ihr dazu ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Mai 2008)

Die Frage ist was du damit in der Regel fotografieren möchtest.
Die D80 hat den Vorteil dass sie mehr Fokusfelder bietet. Auserdem hat die D80, im Gegensatz zu dem was man in vielen Foren Liest von Leuten die beide Kameras nicht direkt verglichen haben, besser vom Rauschverhalten her.
Auserdem zahlst du bei der D60 mehr für Autofocusobjektive, weil diese (wie die D40) keinen Motor eingebaut hat. (steht zumindest bei dem Händler so bei dem ich eben nachgeschaut habe)

Ansonsten ist das Composing der D60 angeblich besser, Farben und Licht kommen "direkt aus der Kamera" besser rüber.
Ich selbst empfehle aber sowieso das RAW Format, und dann das Composing in PS oder anderer Software selber zu erledigen, das ist zu 95% immer schöner als das was direkt aus den Kameras rauskommt.

Für die komplette Ausrüstung kannst du schon mehr verlangen, aber dann müstest du eben die Objektive ersetzen (falls du mehr als das Kitobjektiv benötigst).

Aber selbst den Body kannst du gut verkaufen. Es gibt kaum noch Analoge Spiegelreflexkameras von Canon und Nikon (jeweils ein "günstiges" und ein "sehr teures" Modell glaub ich ). 
Die Teile sind mitlerweile sehr begehrt weil viele Leute wie ich auch weiterhin noch Analogfotografie nutzen möchten.
Mit den Objektive deiner Analogen Spiegelreflex hast du eventuell auch weniger Probleme mit der Vignetierung, die leider bei den ganzen DX Kit Objektiven von Nikon vorhanden ist 

Ich selbst besitze die D80, würde mich heutzutage wieder für sie entscheiden, oder die D300, aber die spielt ja schon wieder in einer anderen Preisliga


----------

